# MBTI and Sexual Enjoyment, kinks, etc.



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Eh...

I'd definitely say I lead with Fi, but I don't know...I feel like they're making it sound so much more 'spiritual' and emotional than it really is, for me personally. I feel like a large part of it is animal instinct, with me -- based on chemical reactions. So I'm very hesitant to say me liking sex has anything to do with entwined spirits and shit like that lol. Even when I would have sex with my now-ex, it quickly became less about me having feelings for him and more about us doing awesome stuff I just wanted to try. 

I think I relate most to the description they gave for Se-doms. I like to pay a lot of attention to how things look, sound, feel, and so forth. I almost want to go so far as to say that it's almost an entirely physical experience for me, just because I've definitely fucked people I would never want to be friends with, solely because they knew what they were doing. They were right, however, about me deriving excitement from my partner's. I think that might be why I like to give as often as I do.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

HSP 3 I get crabby when hungry.

HSS 17

what does this mean?


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

Hmm...

_7. ENTP

8. INTP

Both types frequently explore their outside world with the imaginative exploration of Ne. ENTPs possess dominant Ne and INTPs possess secondary Ne. Sex provides a creative bounty of possibilities for the Ne. While they may not have the deep emotional connection with their partner, they can enjoy constantly trying new things in the bedroom. As long as sex continues to stimulate their mind and imagination, they can greatly enjoy its many experimentations._

Well, my partner is INTP and I am ENTP, and I would say as a generality this is accurate. We have very little value for social norms and are clear communicators so we enjoy sex. He certainly (and I guess I as well) never used sex to establish an emotional connection. That said, I give him a level of trust I haven't given others because we have a very strong and specific emotional relationship. We love each other, but that manifests when we are not having sex usually. 

As for the second thing, I have had one night stands, but it is less an anonymous thing but rather just "sex as fun" where I would be willing to sleep with friends or acquaintances to see what it is like and not repeat the experience once the curiosity is satisfied. He isn't really into feet - more butts.


----------



## INTPuns (Aug 30, 2018)

INTP Pan-sex female here. 

I join the party of disagreeing with these articles... Also.. Foot fetish? Meh, not for me. I consider myself on the kinky side, feet though is not something i dig. Can dig about 9 of those kinks from the second article I think, but the descriptions are narrow minded and unimaginative. Sex and kinks for me really depends on the person/people you are with and the sexual dynamics shared. Whichever personalitytype can be wonderful, all of them, if they have an open mind. enguin: Just my opinion.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Animalistic? Crushing fetish?

I don't know what they would consider animalistic.

Also, crushing fetish is way beyond my mind.

I got my kinks and none of them are listed. This has nothing to do with type. Every person has its kink (or not) it has nothing to do with your functions. Weird kinks can be involved with the most 'normal' people.


----------



## Saspunas (Sep 7, 2018)

Foot fetish.
INTJ.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

drmiller100 said:


> I just gagged through the first article. the author has NO understanding of Fi vs Fe, and likewise does not differentiate between Si and Se.
> 
> To say an ESTP has no interest in pleasing their partner ignores Fe as an example.


It seems to ignore the tertiary and inferior functions completely.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm between Fe/Fi and I agree with both.


----------



## roseybud1272 (Jul 2, 2019)

My partner and I are both INFJs and is best sex either of us has ever had. We both into BDSM ( him the dom, me sub). We don't feel deep intimacy with kisses and cuddling and all that soppy shit. Our intimacy is in being able to be our true selves with each other which is kinky af. Also after sex he falls asleep straight away and I feel really awake, plus need time to myself after such full on closeness.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Sex can be decent in the mind. It gets a lot trickier when bodies made of flesh enter the picture ... haven't got the hang of that yet.


----------



## Archilochus (Nov 1, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> Please discuss these two links I came across:
> 
> MBTI and Sexual Enjoyment
> mbti as kinks
> ...


Both strike me as people just giving their subjective opinions (or just plain talkin' sh*t). The MBTI isn't perfect, but I think it's rooted in objective observation and tries to approximate the truth. Those links, like so much on the internet, can be kind of fun to read but should be taken with more than a grain of salt......


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

Archilochus said:


> Those links, like so much on the internet, can be kind of fun to read but should be taken with more than a grain of salt......


Yes, sexuality is expression of themselves and their own creative drive, cannot be type realted.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

Ecchi said:


> Please discuss these two links I came across:
> 
> MBTI and Sexual Enjoyment
> mbti as kinks
> ...


These four types are the most divorced from their own physical bodies and from physical connections from others. They all turn their perception inward, to their own past or future. In relationships, they seek not harmony or empathy, but order and control. I imagine the only pleasure they get from sex results from either dominating another or the wild thrill of submitting to another when they usually feel so much in control. It reminds me of Kevin Spacey’s character in _House of Cards_, the way he uses sex as a political transaction. Like the four Fe types above, the extraverts feel slightly more comfortable with their Te function than the introverts. Similarly, the NJs have a weak Se function, but for someone so in control, it may take them years to get over the embarrassment they feel for enjoying physical pleasure. 

Well this is actually spot on for me.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I’d say the description probably applied to me under 35.

But my tert Fe has been pretty annoying in recent years. I require more connection, to really enjoy myself than what I used to require. Not just enjoy myself. But to even be drawn to the idea of wanting to enjoy myself with the person. I’m a lover though and I’m more sensitive than what most people meeting me would assume.


----------



## ignoregasm (9 mo ago)

As an ENFP, I love being defecated on by goats. Usually when naked and lonesome, on a long Summer's Eve.


----------



## moldygargoyle (5 mo ago)

merging
infj


----------

